
Show HN: New Way to SPAM Using Apple Calendar - Michie
Apple Calendar is being used to spam people.<p>I recently received a notification inviting me about &quot;NFL Jersey only 15 USD, Shop Now!&quot; in my Calendar app.<p>Somebody from China sent 10 people an invitation to check out their website, including my email.<p>Clever trick, but definitely irritating because anybody can send you an invitation and it is added in your calendar and notification.<p>Apple should block Spam Invitations.
======
jrnichols
Duplicate.

It's been going on for a while.

[http://osxdaily.com/2016/11/26/icloud-calendar-spam-
invite-s...](http://osxdaily.com/2016/11/26/icloud-calendar-spam-invite-stop/)

